# Dungeons & Dragons: 2. Premiering on the Sci Fi Channel on October 8th.



## tecnowraith (Aug 28, 2005)

Some of you may take a notion to watch this movie if you liked the first one, but bear in mind that it will be a lower budgeted movie compared to the first one.  

http://www.davisdvd.com/news/news.html

Dungeons & Dragons 

Warner Home Video has announced the direct-to-video sequel Dungeons & Dragons: Wrath of the Dragon God. Premiering on the Sci Fi Channel on October 10th, the DVD will be available on November 8th and will feature a 1.85:1 anamorphic transfer, Dolby Digital 5.1, a commentary track with Wizards of the Coast D&D Special Projects Manager Ed Stark and other D&D players, "Rolling the Dice: Adapting the Game to the Screen" documentary, an interview with D&D creator Gary Gygax and DVD-ROM weblink to a D&D Gameplay Guide. Retail will be $24.98.


----------



## Just_Hal (Aug 28, 2005)

Setting my dvr for this one........



no, no joke I am.....



seriously, its worth a looksee how bad could it be?


----------



## Templetroll (Aug 28, 2005)

We watch ScFi channel a lot so no problems with watching this.  As for how bad it could be have you seen some of the monster animal movies they had on today?  They got bad enough we changed the channel.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm partially impressed!

Very interesting. I would wager Sci-Fi goes ahead to run a D&D movie day, running the first one (director's edition) immediately prior to the premier of the second movie... we'll see about a month's worth of non-stop ads for it everywhere. The studio that put out this movie will effectively get some dirty cheap advertising out of it right in the target market audience.

After the mildly optimistic opinions about the GenCon preview by those who saw it, I can say I'll be looking forward to this with trepidation and will probably watch it on Sci-Fi. It's a good way to preview a movie purchase, that's for certain.


----------



## Dagger75 (Aug 28, 2005)

Cool,  I'll be watching it.  Now can we stop seeing the posts about what a waste of money it will be to see this movie.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Aug 28, 2005)

Saw a few clips of this at GenCon.

I cannot promise you a good movie, but what I saw looked about 8,438 times better than the first one. (Not that that's a hard thing to manage...)


----------



## Wycen (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm going to have to try to turn this into a movie night thing.  Crap, according to the calender, Oct 10 is a Monday night.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 28, 2005)

Setting my VCR for this. Cant wait!


----------



## reveal (Aug 28, 2005)

Setting the Tivo for this one.


----------



## nikolai (Aug 28, 2005)

With the news of the Sci Fi Channel premier, the Gen Con screening, and the screener leak to P2P networks, there's been a lot of news on this recently. Are their any reviews floating about? Even just from the scenes shown at Gen Con? If there are could you point me in their direction?


----------



## nikolai (Aug 28, 2005)

The Sci Fi Channel website says it premiers on October *8th*. Make sure you set your vcrs/tivos/dvrs for the right date!

http://scifi.com/onair/scifipictures/



> Dungeons & Dragons II: Wrath of the Dragon God (Premieres Oct. 8)
> Five heroes undertake a quest to prevent the rise of a dragon god and an evil sorceror — who intend to subjugate the world under their reign of fire and shadow. Mark Dymond (the James Bond film Die Another Day), Bruce Payne (reprising his role as Damodar from the original Dungeons & Dragons) and Clemency Burton-Hill (the upcoming miniseries Supernova) star in this fantasy epic based on the popular role-playing game.


----------



## reveal (Aug 28, 2005)

nikolai said:
			
		

> The Sci Fi Channel website says it premiers on October *8th*. Make sure you set your vcrs/tivos/dvrs for the right date!
> 
> http://scifi.com/onair/scifipictures/




Thanks!


----------



## KenM (Aug 28, 2005)

That link to the sci fi site does not have any info on the DnD movie. I tryed looking there and could not find any info.


----------



## reveal (Aug 28, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> That link to the sci fi site does not have any info on the DnD movie. I tryed looking there and could not find any info.




It's at the very bottom, under the "Upcoming Movies & Miniseries" section. There's no picture.


----------



## Felon (Aug 29, 2005)

KenM said:
			
		

> That link to the sci fi site does not have any info on the DnD movie. I tryed looking there and could not find any info.




It's at the very bottom. Can't say I blame you if you didn't make that far, wading through all the dreck. I filled a couple of barf bags thinking about the colossal waste of time and money that every damn one of those movie's represents. Also, I found myself weeping for Bruce Campbell. He really had a ton of promise back in the day.

Let's hope the D&D movie rrepresents a  pearl amongst swine.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 29, 2005)

Felon said:
			
		

> Also, I found myself weeping for Bruce Campbell. He really had a ton of promise back in the day.




What?  Campbell is perhaps the premier B-movie actor of our age.  With A-list movies going at $10 a ticket for crap, I'd far prefer to see more of Campbell's decent B-list movies out there.  "Bubba Ho-Tep" was wonderful!  And who can resist a film titled "The Man with the Screaming Brain"?


----------



## Mystery Man (Aug 29, 2005)

What the hell is...



			
				tecnowraith said:
			
		

> 1.85:1 anamorphic transfer





???


----------



## reveal (Aug 29, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> What the hell is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That means it fills up the whole screen on a widescreen tv and doesn't look stretched.


----------



## Mystery Man (Aug 29, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> That means it fills up the whole screen on a widescreen tv and doesn't look stretched.




Ah. Sweet.


----------



## devilbat (Aug 29, 2005)

> Saw a few clips of this at GenCon.
> 
> I cannot promise you a good movie, but what I saw looked about 8,438 times better than the first one. (Not that that's a hard thing to manage...)




I'll agree with this, only I'll round it up to an even 8,500 times better then the first.


----------



## Mystery Man (Aug 29, 2005)

As long as Courtney Solomon stayed at least 500 yards away of the filiming of this movie it can't help but be better.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 29, 2005)

[threadjack]So, is Bruce Campbell and John Rhys-Davies in every Sci-Fi special movie/mini-series?.. Kinda funny... Just reading the entries on the scifipictures site...  [/threadjack]


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Aug 29, 2005)

All I need to know is this: They're not putting any Wayanses in it, are they?


----------



## reveal (Aug 29, 2005)

From IMDB (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0406728/fullcredits):

Directed by
Gerry Lively	 	

Writing credits (in alphabetical order)
Robert Kimmel	 	
Brian Rudnick	 	

Cast (in credits order)
Mark Dymond	.... 	Berek
Clemency Burton-Hill	.... 	Melora
Bruce Payne	.... 	Damodar

rest of cast listed alphabetically:
Ellie Chidzley	.... 	Lux
Steven Elder	.... 	Dorian
Lucy Gaskell	.... 	Ormaline
Roy Marsden	.... 	Oberon
Tim Stern	.... 	Nim

Produced by
Alexandra Bouillon	.... 	associate producer
Wolfgang Esenwein	.... 	producer
Cindi Rice	.... 	consulting producer
Steve Richards	.... 	producer
John Frank Rosenblum	.... 	consulting producer

Original Music by
David Julyan	 	
Dana Niu	 	(additional music)

Cinematography by
Igor Meglic	 	

Casting by
Gillian Hawser	 	

Production Management
Arturas Dvinelis	.... 	production manager
Milda Leipute	.... 	unit manager

Second Unit Director or Assistant Director
Neil Tuohy	.... 	first assistant director

Sound Department
Gareth Bull	.... 	sound re-recording mixer
Peter Fuchs	.... 	scoring mixer
Daniel Goganian	.... 	sound designer
Rene Mikan	.... 	sound mixer

Special Effects by
Michael Clifford	.... 	special effects coordinator

Visual Effects by
Vania Alban-Zapata	.... 	digital effects artist
Robin Aristorenas	.... 	visual effects supervisor
Stephen Bender	.... 	visual effects coordinator
Gary J. Brown	.... 	visual effects supervisor
Graham Cristie	.... 	digital effects artist
Katja Hollmann	.... 	digital lab supervisor: Lipsync Post
Julian Johnson-Mortimer	.... 	creature designer and creator
Diego Vazquez Lozano	.... 	digital compositor
David Margolis	.... 	digital compositor
James Russell	.... 	digital compositor

Stunts
Branislav Martinak	.... 	stunt rigger

Other crew
Louis Elman	.... 	adr voice casting
Julio Ferrario	.... 	title designer: main titles
Pamela B. Green	.... 	main title producer
Paul Janossy	.... 	first assistant camera
Kevin Phelan	.... 	head of post-production: Lip Sync Post


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Aug 29, 2005)

After a viewing of the "screener's copy" out and about... I noted these D&Disms throughout the movie. So... possible spoilers!


Spoiler



*"Temple of Obad-Hai"* (The cleric of the "party" is from the temple)
*"Juiblex*" (named as being once worshipped by a dead guy)
*"Colossal Black Dragon"*, said by main character after he found evidence it slept beneath a mountain near the kingdom.
*"The Night Dragon"*, also a reference to the damn big black dragon.
*"Drow"*, a corpse of one was hung upside down in an abbatoir, being drained of blood to be used as a component in Damodar's ointment that was treating his undeath condition.
*"Goblins of Kurtul"*, never see one, but the village of this tribe of goblins is explored by the "party".
*"Lich"*, (pronounced to sound like "itch") there is a lich who allies with Damodar. 
*"Spectre"*, brought forward by the Lich to take down the party who invaded the lich's necropolis inadvertantly.
*"Purple Worm"*, the acid of one of these guys was used by the rogue to melt a lock on a chest found in the goblin shaman's hut. The flask of this was thrown at the...
*White Dragon* (?) Not named as such, but a dragon with a seemingly mottled white and dark scaly hide ambushed the party in the goblin's abandoned village and it was using a breath weapon that froze everything.
*Air Elemental* (?) Not names as such, but a just-larger-than man-sized whirling tornadic spiral of wind led a group of mages to a secret door.
*"Darkmantle"*, bunches of these dropped onto the "party" exploring the tomb of the dead guy who worshipped Juiblex.
*Lizardmen* (?), not named as such, but the credits did list "Lizard Shaman", but some lizard headed, robed spellcasters healed Damodar by regenerating his arm.
*Gargoyles* (?), I may be mistaken, but creatures that looked like gargoyles chased down the escaping heroes. I think these are the winged sillouetted things in the upper left corner of the movie poster folks have seen.



Some of the spells cast...


Spoiler



*Gust of Wind*, a spell was cast that blew a cloud of poison gas away into nothing
*"Vision"*
*"Discern Location"*
*"Teleport"*, elven wizard mentioned she prepared two, one there and one back. When asked why not just teleport there right away instead of walking all the way there, she mentioned without having seen where to go she could misteleport by miles.
*Summon Monster* (?), a spell was cast to summon the magmin, who proceeded to scamper around torching scrolls, books, and all sorts of wooden things in the library.
*"Detect Magic"*
*Hold Person* (?), dunno what it was, but the lich cast a spell that wrapped one of the "party" members in a greenish-yellowish aura, paralyzed.
*Dispel Magic* (?), the elf wizard cast a spell that made the invisible tomb entrance visible.



Some magic items used...


Spoiler



*Wand or staff with "Lightning Bolt"*, elf wizard cast repeated _lightning bolts_, apparantly right from a stick held in her hands.
*Ring of the Ram*, (found with the _detect magic_ spell in the goblin shaman's hut) the translucent ram's head appearing at the ring and shooting out to smack a target.
*Gem of "True Seeing"*, used by the rogue to spot magically concealed things, such as the entrance to the tomb of the Juiblex worshipping dead guy. Even a reference to it not being able to reveal "mundanely concealed" things.



References to D&D history


Spoiler



*"Ghost Tower of Inverness"*, main character said he once explored it.
*"Barrier Peaks"*, asked what was it like by barbarian woman to the rogue.
*"Shrine of the Kuo Toa"*, referred to by rogue when trying to come up with solutions to a puzzle-lock to gain entrance to tomb.



D&D miscellanea...


Spoiler



Example of "*elven senses*", as elven wizard noticed a hollow spot behind a wall.
*"Teleport" mishap*, the elven wizard cast a _teleport_ spell into Damodar's lair, having only seen the destination through a scrying, got herself partly stuck in a wall. You get a glimpse of main character about to lop her arm off (because it is now part of the wall) as the Party then teleports straight back to the temple of Obad Hai for healing.
*Bluff* skill (?), the rogue insists no one look while he is going to use his ancient rogue guild secrets to operate a complex device, and then promptly just yanks a switch when no one looks.
*Barbarian rage*, its barely controllable fury, and the exhaustion when rage ends.
Clerical *undead turning*, as cleric of Obad Hai destroys bunches of spectres (but not all) with holy symbol held aloft.
*Half-orc*, in the beginning credits as the camera scans over sheets of parchments. the words "half-orc" are written next to a sketching of a ... half-orc. Not certain if the assistant to Damodar is a half-orc, it's never said, but it looks like it might be.



I might have missed a few things... but all in all, very full of D&D!

It was a fun movie to watch. And definitely better than the first, _IMO_.


----------



## Fast Learner (Aug 29, 2005)

Agreed that it was better than the first, and you caught the same things I was going to mention.

I think you're wrong about one monster... I think it was 



Spoiler



some kind of demons that chased the party


, not 



Spoiler



gargoyles


. Based on their appearance and on how tough they were, I don't think they were the latter.


----------



## radferth (Aug 29, 2005)

Now if it just had Bruce Campbell and John Rhys-Davies...


----------



## Upper_Krust (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the list of cool features Eric! The movie is sounding better and better, really looking forward to seeing it now.


----------



## Bill Muench (Aug 30, 2005)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Agreed that it was better than the first, and you caught the same things I was going to mention.
> 
> I think you're wrong about one monster... I think it was
> 
> ...




Didn't they specifically refer to them as 



Spoiler



harpies


?

I disliked how they always referred to spells by their proper name. For example 



Spoiler



"they're casting a discern location spell". How hard would it have been to say "they're casting a spell to discern his location"? Maybe it's just me.


----------



## wingsandsword (Aug 30, 2005)

Bill Muench said:
			
		

> I disliked how they always referred to spells by their proper name. For example
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's how I always hear it around the gaming table:

In-character, players (in my experience) typically say: "They're casting Detect Magic (for example)  instead of They are casting a spell to detect the presence of Magic.  Spells are typically referred to by their proper names, and the movie held that true.


----------



## Bill Muench (Aug 30, 2005)

wingsandsword said:
			
		

> That's how I always hear it around the gaming table:
> 
> In-character, players (in my experience) typically say: "They're casting Detect Magic (for example)  instead of They are casting a spell to detect the presence of Magic.  Spells are typically referred to by their proper names, and the movie held that true.



 I think it's just a matter of preference and style, really. I'm not saying either way is correct or incorrect, just what I prefer. OOC, I'll do exactly what you say: "I cast detect magic." In character, however, I may say something like "Do you have a spell that can detect magic?" I suppose it's my preference to have magic be less codified IC, even if it is very codified OOC.

OTOH, I also tend to avoid using a god's proper name (referring to Pelor as the Sunfather, for example), and a few other things people might consider weird.


----------



## Felon (Aug 31, 2005)

It was OK. Not loaded with personality, and felt like a video demo for _D&D for Dummies_, which in and of itself isn't a bad thing.


----------



## BadMojo (Aug 31, 2005)

Dr. Awkward said:
			
		

> All I need to know is this: They're not putting any Wayanses in it, are they?




I doubt they could afford any of the Wayanses...errr Wayans's...ummmm, you know.  Direct to video productions aren't know for their big budgets.


----------



## wingsandsword (Aug 31, 2005)

BadMojo said:
			
		

> I doubt they could afford any of the Wayanses...errr Wayans's...ummmm, you know.  Direct to video productions aren't know for their big budgets.



Neither are Wayanses, most of them haven't exactly had stellar careers, and even the more successful ones aren't exactly "A" list.

But there are no Wayanses known to be in the movie.  Quoting the writer of the movie at Gen Con when asked if Snails is ressurected: "Who's Snails?".


----------



## BadMojo (Aug 31, 2005)

wingsandsword said:
			
		

> But there are no Wayanses known to be in the movie.  Quoting the writer of the movie at Gen Con when asked if Snails is ressurected: "Who's Snails?".




Without that character you can't have immortal lines like, "I'm sorry about Snails."


----------



## Felon (Aug 31, 2005)

What I liked best were all the little puzzles and traps. 

What I liked least were all the characters playing to the most unlikable stereotypes. The leading man is Mr. Vanilla; very serious in a bland sort of way. The "cunning" rogue is openly rude and lazy to his more-powerful colleagues, and it's questionable if he contributes enough to justify putting up with him. The wizard is an empty chair, trying to do a vulcan impersonation with the few lines she has. 

The barbarienne shows some grit, and the cleric of Obad-Hai actually had the most going for him in the personality department (I liked him blessing the tree before he knocks it down for purposes of kindling). But there's just not much to sink your teeth into. No real notable quotables.


----------



## ragboy (Aug 31, 2005)

Spoiler



Half-orc, in the beginning credits as the camera scans over sheets of parchments. the words "half-orc" are written next to a sketching of a ... half-orc. Not certain if the assistant to Damodar is a half-orc, it's never said, but it looks like it might be.



That 'parchment' is actually a character sheet! Several of the images in the opening credits were actual art from various D&D products. I really enjoyed it..enough to buy it when it comes out. More importantly, my kids enjoyed it, and even they panned the first one... I really liked the 'references' to old modules previously mentioned, the traps, and the fact that it kind of ran like a fairly good adventure... 

Other stuff I liked: 


Spoiler



- Party member death! - They had no bones about beating the party senseless and blowing up the cleric digesting in the dragon's belly. 
- Inter-party bickering - It wasn't overdone, but a nice touch.



What I didn't like... 



Spoiler



- Damodar wasn't much of a villian. Other than threatening to do stuff, he didn't do much. The main dude sliced off his arm, and he kinda just stood there... 
- Less monsters than I wanted - Looks like the spent all their money on the dragons and demons/gargoyles. No stock standard orc/goblin/gnoll or other humanoid threats. The spectres were kind of anti-climatic... 
- The non-sequiter bandit battle - Clearly a bad random encounter table for this adventure... 
- Not much fighting - The party was busy running away from the encounters. They stood against the lich briefly, and a couple of party members held off the bandits... I kept yelling at them during the white dragon encounter...everyone just stood around and let the cleric bite it.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Aug 31, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> That 'parchment' is actually a character sheet!



Yup, I caught that... with the six ability scores near it... 

IMO, the intro credits could be improved into something closer resembling what Marvel comic movie adaptation have for intro credits... that series of flashing images from comic books of old.  Do the same with the D&D movie. Have images of old module art, old book covers, new monster art, new book covers, various dice, pencils... etc. ... A much better and direct homage to the *game* would be fantastic and appropriate.


----------



## wingsandsword (Sep 1, 2005)

Eric Anondson said:
			
		

> IMO, the intro credits could be improved into something closer resembling what Marvel comic movie adaptation have for intro credits... that series of flashing images from comic books of old.  Do the same with the D&D movie. Have images of old module art, old book covers, new monster art, new book covers, various dice, pencils... etc. ... A much better and direct homage to the *game* would be fantastic and appropriate.




Ooh, that'd be cool.

The sounds of dice rolling in the background, occasional arcane mumblings and chanting, furious scribbing of pencil on paper, swords and armor clashing, pages flipping furiously, horses galloping.

Brief glimpses of a an elaborate parchment characters sheet of one of the main characters.

Shots of famous D&D artwork, everything from famous old module covers to modern iconics.

A montage of famous rulebook covers, from the old 1st Edition DMG on to the 3.5 PHB.

A shot of a twenty-sided die landing a natural 20 on a wooden table lit by candlelight.

Marvel really has a good thing with their "comic motif" openings, and future D&D movies really could have a similar thing going to establish the mood and remind people of the original medium.


----------



## Fast Learner (Sep 1, 2005)

I would like it if they'd just panned over stylized but actual character sheets for the charactes in the adventure... panning across abilities, names, saves, feats... man, I'd have had a geekasm.


----------



## Soel (Sep 1, 2005)

Maybe Sci Fi will show Hawk the Slayer as a lead in? I hope so!!!


----------



## kolvar (Sep 1, 2005)

Mhm, sounds a bit like "The Gamers" with more budget and less humor (at least, it sounds as if some ideas are similar)


----------



## tecnowraith (Sep 1, 2005)

I have notice that SciFI always does a theme each time they premerie a new movie so I am wondering which movies will be part of theme. which they have have listed already: LEVIATHAN, DEEP SHOCK, GARGANTUA, CURSE OF THE KOMODO, DRAGON FIGHTER, DRAGON STORM and KULL THE CONQUEROR. I knew they were gonna put two dragon movies on the schedule.


----------



## Upper_Krust (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey all! 

You know, I was reading the Dungeons & Dragons movie reviews over at rottentomatoes just for laughs and one of the reviewers noted that there are *NO* parts of the D&D movie where the heroes actually fight *ANY* monsters. Isn't that just bizarre in the extreme. We get to see a few dragons, but apart from those brief moments we only get to see people fighting people.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Sep 2, 2005)

Upper_Krust said:
			
		

> You know, I was reading the Dungeons & Dragons movie reviews over at rottentomatoes just for laughs and one of the reviewers noted that there are *NO* parts of the D&D movie where the heroes actually fight *ANY* monsters. Isn't that just bizarre in the extreme. We get to see a few dragons, but apart from those brief moments we only get to see people fighting people.



Well. The review was wrong. The heroes fought a white dragon. The barbarian battled demon/gargoyles to let the character with the MacGuffin get back to the city. While maybe the didn't strike blows against any spectres (how do you do this anyway?), the cleric turned them and destroyed a bunch... do you actually have to hit a spectre to have it count as "fighting" it?

They tried battling the lich, but it soundly magically paralyzed those who came too close to it. The main fighter fellow battled the half-orc (?) aid of Damodar's.


----------



## Droogie (Sep 2, 2005)

wingsandsword said:
			
		

> Ooh, that'd be cool.
> 
> The sounds of dice rolling in the background, occasional arcane mumblings and chanting, furious scribbing of pencil on paper, swords and armor clashing, pages flipping furiously, horses galloping.
> 
> ...




Interesting idea, but I would start to feel like I'm watching a blatant 90 min. commercial for WotC, which I find kind of tacky. I'm sure this movie will drum up some business, but must we head into YuGiOh territory?


----------



## ecliptic (Sep 2, 2005)

I hope the movie is atleast decent.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Sep 2, 2005)

Eric Anondson said:
			
		

> Well. The review was wrong. The heroes fought a white dragon. The barbarian battled demon/gargoyles to let the character with the MacGuffin get back to the city. While maybe the didn't strike blows against any spectres (how do you do this anyway?), the cleric turned them and destroyed a bunch... do you actually have to hit a spectre to have it count as "fighting" it?
> 
> They tried battling the lich, but it soundly magically paralyzed those who came too close to it. The main fighter fellow battled the half-orc (?) aid of Damodar's.




I could be wrong--haven't gone to Rotten Tomatoes--but I think he was talking about the first D&D movie.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Sep 2, 2005)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> I could be wrong--haven't gone to Rotten Tomatoes--but I think he was talking about the first D&D movie.



Oy! If that is the case, my embarrassment knows no limit! *hangs head in shame*


----------



## Upper_Krust (Sep 2, 2005)

Hey Eric dude! 



			
				Eric Anondson said:
			
		

> Oy! If that is the case, my embarrassment knows no limit! *hangs head in shame*




I was indeed refering to the first D&D movie. 

As for your punishment, its off to the dungeon with you, to watch the first movie for all eternity!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 2, 2005)

Upper_Krust said:
			
		

> As for your punishment, its off to the dungeon with you, to watch the first movie for all eternity!



That is a kind of punishment I could endure.


----------



## Klaus (Sep 2, 2005)

AH! But it's an edited version of the first movie, with Marina edited out and another Wayans brother speaking all her lines!

Torture indeed!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 2, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> AH! But it's an edited version of the first movie, with Marina edited out and another Wayans brother speaking all her lines!
> 
> Torture indeed!



 Klaus, you are a sick, sick person!


----------



## Qwillion (Sep 15, 2005)

*Dungeons & Dragons II: Wrath of the Dragon God (Premieres Oct. 8 on SciFi)*

Dungeons & Dragons II: Wrath of the Dragon God (Premieres Oct. 8)
Five heroes undertake a quest to prevent the rise of a dragon god and an evil sorceror — who intend to subjugate the world under their reign of fire and shadow. Mark Dymond (the James Bond film Die Another Day), Bruce Payne (reprising his role as Damodar from the original Dungeons & Dragons) and Clemency Burton-Hill (the upcoming miniseries Supernova) star in this fantasy epic based on the popular role-playing game. 

found here further down
http://scifi.com/onair/scifipictures/

I am just suprised this really went below my radar and I did not hear a peep about this at gencon or any place else, may be it's because things like dragonstorm and Sabertooth are not all that cool, but I did like picutures like children of dune, but of course the butchered Eathsea to death.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow.

Hope it does well in the ratings. 

I am curious as to how a sequel of a movie ends up not being theatrically released and instead becomes a made-for-TV movie.

Must have been some mighty loose languge on the original movie rights deal, indeed.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Sep 15, 2005)

And here, everything I'd heard was that it was going to be a straight-to-DVD release.

Good for them, getting it on SciFi!


----------



## Alzrius (Sep 15, 2005)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> I am curious as to how a sequel of a movie ends up not being theatrically released and instead becomes a made-for-TV movie.
> 
> Must have been some mighty loose languge on the original movie rights deal, indeed.



It's not made for TV. It's being released on DVD here in America, and from what I was told at the sneak-preview at Gen Con, foreign countries will have it debut theatrically there. I'm not sure how the Sci-Fi Channel got a deal to show it on their network, but that's what it is.


----------



## Turanil (Sep 15, 2005)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> I am curious as to how a sequel of a movie ends up not being theatrically released and instead becomes a made-for-TV movie.



Because it's worse.


----------



## LeapingShark (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow, that's a coup for SciFi channel.


----------



## Nyeshet (Sep 15, 2005)

I thought it was supposed to be subtitled "The Elemental Menace" - or something like that. When did "Wrath of the Dragon God" become the subtitle? Or are both the subtitle?


----------



## Qwillion (Sep 15, 2005)

The elemental menace is the subtitle for the european version as I understand.  Italked to a friend who has a bootleg version and he gave it a fair review and he hated the original.


----------



## Wormwood (Sep 15, 2005)

1. "D&D II: The Elemental Might" is the original title (and more appropriate IMHO).
2. It's better than the original (faint praise indeed)
3. The DVD is coming in November (last I heard)
4. This thread will move quickly. Hi mom!


----------



## Zander (Sep 15, 2005)

Qwillion said:
			
		

> I am just suprised this really went below my radar and I did not hear a peep about this... any place else...



There's a thread about it here. The last few pages have the latest news.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 15, 2005)

Qwillion said:
			
		

> Dungeons & Dragons II: Wrath of the Dragon God (Premieres Oct. 8)
> Five heroes undertake a quest to prevent the rise of a dragon god and an evil sorceror — who intend to subjugate the world under their reign of fire and shadow. Mark Dymond (the James Bond film Die Another Day), Bruce Payne (reprising his role as Damodar from the original Dungeons & Dragons) and Clemency Burton-Hill (the upcoming miniseries Supernova) star in this fantasy epic based on the popular role-playing game.
> 
> found here further down
> ...




*Ahem* ye need to venture to the SCI Fantasy Forum section, and see that it has been posted, talked about, and seen by *ahem* by illict DL from the web. *ahem*


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

Comcast made Sci-Fi a Digital Only chanel


----------



## Qwillion (Sep 15, 2005)

"*Ahem* ye need to the SCI Fantasy Forum section, and see that it has been posted, talked about, and seen by *ahem* by illict DL from the web. *ahem*"


Well I cannot read every forum lol, and apparently I was not the only one who did not know.


----------



## JVisgaitis (Sep 16, 2005)

Is there a trailer for this yet?


----------



## Dantilla (Sep 16, 2005)

No offense, but unsure as to exactly how you missed this one.  I live under a rock and I heard about it.

"Better than the original" is a good start at least.  I'll probably end up seeing it no matter what reviews it ends up getting, if only out of my morbid curiosity.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Sep 16, 2005)

Qwillion said:
			
		

> Well I cannot read every forum lol, and apparently I was not the only one who did not know.



Indeed, here is a previous thread on it. Lots of spoilers there.

And here is a posting by me with tons of D&Disms I spotted in the leaked screeners copy of the movie. The leaked screeners version was still titled "The Elemental Might". Again, filled with spoilers.

And for those wondering, both "Wrath of the Dragon God" and "The Elemental Might" fit the story in their own way. "Wrath of the Dragon God" is much better though especially once you have seen it.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 16, 2005)

Qwillion said:
			
		

> "*Ahem* ye need to the SCI Fantasy Forum section, and see that it has been posted, talked about, and seen by *ahem* by illict DL from the web. *ahem*"
> 
> 
> Well I cannot read every forum lol, and apparently I was not the only one who did not know.



Truly cloaked you were...


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 16, 2005)

JVisgaitis said:
			
		

> Is there a trailer for this yet?




Trailer? someone asked for a Trailer...wait.

*checking all news threads*

*checking*

*checking*

-Ding-

Ok..due to the fact, that the movie will not be airing on the big screen...no trailers were necessary.

Butttttt...please stay to the SCI FI Channel to start airing promos on the viewing, a week or two, before the showing.

You will have your trailer there.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 16, 2005)

*ALL D&D 2, the Movie.*

-Activate retriever thread bot: Seek out all D&D  movie 2 references-

{{WORKING}}

{{COMPILATION COMPLETE}}

-Begin Linking and thread naming Process-

{{WORKING}}

Dungeons and Dragons 2 screener leaked

Movies - Dungeons & Dragons: 2. Premiering on the Sci Fi Channel on October 8th.

Spoiler-free review of the new D&D movie

{{ERROR!!}}

-Override-

Movies - Dungeons & Dragons 2: The Sequel! (Updated: Aug 13/05) This is the Master thread of threads.

{{LINKAGE COMPLETE}}

-Power Down-

*Assssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## tetsujin28 (Sep 16, 2005)

Who cares, man, Dog Soldiers is on! There's a real movie.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 16, 2005)

tetsujin28 said:
			
		

> Who cares, man, Dog Soldiers is on! There's a real movie.


----------



## boolean (Sep 16, 2005)

"Elf Chicks", starring the Wayans brothers?



"Snails, I've got some bad news and some good news.

The bad news is, we couldn't scrounge up the 5,000 gp for a Raise. 

The good news is, we found a druid willing to cast a Reincarnate for cheap!"


----------



## Prince Atom (Sep 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Comcast made Sci-Fi a Digital Only chanel




Where are you living?

Cuz I'm in Knoxville, I've got Comcast basic cable, and I get to enjoy SG1 tonight (or I would if I weren't going to run my group through the uber-bad yuan-ti dungeon under Hochoch).

And Firefly.

It's really interesting that Comcast would do that in your place, but not mine. Must be different franchises, or something.

TWK


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Sep 16, 2005)

Dog Soldiers rules!

I think I'd prefer a straight to DVD release for D&D 2. I tend to regard "A Sci-Fi Original Picture" to be the kiss of death for a movie. There are exceptions, of course, but I think it's a shame that the first movie got a theatrical release, whereas the second one, which appears the better film, isn't getting one stateside.



			
				tetsujin28 said:
			
		

> Who cares, man, Dog Soldiers is on! There's a real movie.


----------



## Eridanis (Sep 16, 2005)

Hang on! Off to Books/Movies/TV we go...

Edit: While I was at it, I merged it with a previous thread. I'll keave Knightfall's original thread seperate, in order to keep the historical info thread away from discussions of the film as it comes out.

As for me, I've heard enough to make me want to watch it on TV. Lord knows it's can't be worse than BABYLON 5: LEGEND OF THE RANGERS as a SCI-FI channel-premiered sequel.


----------



## reveal (Sep 16, 2005)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> Hang on! Off to Books/Movies/TV we go...




WHEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 16, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> WHEEEEEEEEEE!




*Cut the fly strings*


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Sep 16, 2005)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> As for me, I've heard enough to make me want to watch it on TV. Lord knows it's can't be worse than BABYLON 5: LEGEND OF THE RANGERS as a SCI-FI channel-premiered sequel.




B5: LotR was a failed pilot, not an original movie, regardless of how it was promoted.


----------



## tecnowraith (Sep 16, 2005)

I like to see trailer for this film and hope they made and will release soon.


----------



## Rackhir (Sep 16, 2005)

Just_Hal said:
			
		

> seriously, its worth a looksee how bad could it be?




I've known people who've clawed their eyes out rather than sit through another minute of the first film. It is an awesomely bad film. Jeremy Iron's must have needed a new set of dentures after all the scenery chewing he did in that film.


----------



## KaosDevice (Sep 18, 2005)

Watched it, it was obviously a pilot for a series. Don't get me wrong a D&D series would both rock and or roll, but boy howdy lame. I didn't know Greyhawk was in Australia.


----------



## Klaus (Sep 18, 2005)

The D&D 2 DVD will be released for rent in Brazil next week.

http://www.videonorte.com.br/dvdlocdet.cfm?ID=80637&Back=embreve

The name means D&D: The Greater Power.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 21, 2005)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> Edit: While I was at it, I merged it with a previous thread. I'll keave Knightfall's original thread seperate, in order to keep the historical info thread away from discussions of the film as it comes out.




I worked real hard on that thread...

Truth Seeker can vouch for that.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 21, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> I worked real hard on that thread...
> 
> Truth Seeker can vouch for that.




So he did, after all the ribbing I gave him too.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 21, 2005)

Whoa, whoa!!!! Where is all this talk coming from about a TV pilot? For D&D? :\ 

If memory serves me right. There is one, that lasted for two seasons, and another that lasted 4 shows.

Medival themes on main TV hardly thrives in comfort.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 22, 2005)

*Wrath of the Dragon God - new image*

From SciFi's website. I guess you could call it the first real movie poster!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 22, 2005)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> From SciFi's website. I guess you could call it the first real movie poster!



So it is...


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 24, 2005)

Robert, got a idea for you. When the 'movie' debuts. I would like you to consider writing a decent and fair-minded review on it. Send to me, and it will posted on the Sci Fi News page. With credit going to you also.

The reason is, I spoke with Charles Ryan at Gen Con, and I stated my position as being neutral, for my feelings for this fic. And I would not rather change that position for professional and personal reasons.

But I know I did say, I gave A- for the effort, in trying to remove the stain of the first 'movie', somewhere else. And that is all I am going to say on that matter.

In the end, I think the honor is more deserving on you, than anyone that I know of.


----------



## lwm30 (Sep 26, 2005)

interesting title, will be sure to watch it


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 26, 2005)

*DVD Case image*

Okay, found another image regarding WotDG. This one is from Amazon.com. Here's the link for those that care:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/A...21043/sr=11-1/ref=sr_11_1/103-4035835-2647040


----------



## NewJeffCTHome (Sep 26, 2005)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> I've known people who've clawed their eyes out rather than sit through another minute of the first film. It is an awesomely bad film. Jeremy Iron's must have needed a new set of dentures after all the scenery chewing he did in that film.




I'd be one of those people.  I emailed a couple of D&D buddies of mine about the upcoming D&D movie Wrath of the Dragon God.  I said something like "and the early buzz is that it is more true to D&D and better than the original" and then qualified it by saying something I probably cannot say on this website.  To paraphrase in more polite language, I said watching a video of some relieving themselves into a cup would be better than the original.

There really was nothing at all I liked about the original except to now look back & laugh at its awfulness.

That said, I'm sure I will be watching the movie and recording on my DVR.


----------



## Del (Sep 27, 2005)

What about we poor Canadians and Brits? No tv showing?

I mean I would pay for it, but I felt so screwed the first time around. Me and my gamer chick girlfriend navigated a blizzard to see the damn thing.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 27, 2005)

Del said:
			
		

> What about we poor Canadians and Brits? No tv showing?
> 
> I mean I would pay for it, but I felt so screwed the first time around. Me and my gamer chick girlfriend navigated a blizzard to see the damn thing.




WOW


----------



## Del (Sep 27, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> WOW




You think thats somethin' sonny? Why when I went to school I had to walk uphill in the snow to get there. Both ways!


----------



## NewJeffCTHome (Sep 27, 2005)

Del said:
			
		

> What about we poor Canadians and Brits? No tv showing?
> 
> I mean I would pay for it, but I felt so screwed the first time around. Me and my gamer chick girlfriend navigated a blizzard to see the damn thing.




Yeah, but you guys got the new Battlestar Galactica way before us here in the States...


----------



## Zander (Sep 27, 2005)

Del said:
			
		

> What about we poor Canadians and Brits? No tv showing?



My guess is that even if they did show it on telly in the UK, they would take so long to get round to it that you would probably see it sooner if you ordered the DVD from the US - which is what I'm going to do anyway.


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 29, 2005)

*SciFi Channel 10/8/2005 9pm/8c: DUNGEONS & DRAGONS: Wrath of the Dragon God*

DUNGEONS & DRAGONS: Wrath of the Dragon God
WORLD PREMIERE: Saturday, Oct. 8, at 9/8C 

"Five heroes undertake a quest to prevent the rise of a dragon god and an evil sorceror. Mark Dymond (the James Bond film Die Another Day), Bruce Payne (reprising his role as Damodar from the original Dungeons & Dragons) and Clemency Burton-Hill (the upcoming miniseries Supernova) star in this fantasy epic."

http://www.scifi.com/dnd/


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 29, 2005)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> DUNGEONS & DRAGONS: Wrath of the Dragon God
> WORLD PREMIERE: Saturday, Oct. 8, at 9/8C
> 
> "Five heroes undertake a quest to prevent the rise of a dragon god and an evil sorceror. Mark Dymond (the James Bond film Die Another Day), Bruce Payne (reprising his role as Damodar from the original Dungeons & Dragons) and Clemency Burton-Hill (the upcoming miniseries Supernova) star in this fantasy epic."
> ...




It is has been done already....*A Already Started Thread*


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 29, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> It is has been done already....*A Already Started Thread*




Yeah, but that thread has the wrong air date. 

Direct to video release - is that the Kiss of Death or what? 

Not that I'm expecting LOTR here.


----------



## Dark Psion (Oct 1, 2005)

They have started showing comercials for it and was that a Dracolich?


----------



## shaylon (Oct 3, 2005)

*D&D 2 Sci-Fi Channel 10/8 at 9p.m. EST*

OK, not sure how many people care, but the D&D movie, Wrath of the Dragon God, will be premiering on Sci Fi channel this Saturday at 9p.m.

I saw the sneak peek put on at GenCon this year and I must say it looks remarkably better than the first.  Not that I am saying much there.

Anyway, I think I will watch, or at least DVR it for a later viewing.

More info here. 

-Shay


----------



## Crothian (Oct 3, 2005)

OSU has a late game this weekend, but I may watch it if they play it later that night like they sometimes do.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 3, 2005)

shaylon said:
			
		

> OK, not sure how many people care, but the D&D movie, Wrath of the Dragon God, will be premiering on Sci Fi channel this Saturday at 9p.m.
> 
> I saw the sneak peek put on at GenCon this year and I must say it looks remarkably better than the first.  Not that I am saying much there.
> 
> ...




Oh Man...another thread, okay time for THREAD MEGERING


----------



## shaylon (Oct 3, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Oh Man...another thread, okay time for THREAD MEGERING




Sorry Truth, I make a habit of not searching around for other threads about subjects that I want to talk about.  I fully expect everyone who comments in them to "recomment" in my thread.  Yeah you read that right!    

Seriously, sorry if there were other threads, I didn't notice any. 

Oh, and Crothian, I will be recording it, so if it is any good I will have a copy.

-Shay


----------



## Crothian (Oct 3, 2005)

shaylon said:
			
		

> Oh, and Crothian, I will be recording it, so if it is any good I will have a copy.
> 
> -Shay




Is this a threat?   

 

That's cool, we can have a special showing during one of the Week of Games we have coming up.


----------



## Eridanis (Oct 3, 2005)

Merged several threads into this one...


----------



## shaylon (Oct 3, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Is this a threat?    QUOTE]
> 
> Heheh.  You will watch this movie!  And you will love it!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 3, 2005)

shaylon said:
			
		

> Crothian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mystery Man (Oct 3, 2005)

Just five more days! I'm as giddy as a school boy.


----------



## tecnowraith (Oct 3, 2005)

Well they have been showing the trailer lately and I noticed that the visual look is similar to LotR, they have the same ambient glow in certain sences. Think how they had the glowy etheral look when the fellwoship went to Galadriel's city after the track through the dwarf city.


----------



## Fast Learner (Oct 4, 2005)

I saw the film and didn't notice that, particularly. Might be specific to the trailers.


----------

